# Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light inbound for Nintendo DS



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*27th May 2010 07:34 PM*

Darren Allan







 Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light will be out on the Nintendo DS later this year.

 The role-playing game has already been released in Japan last year, but will see the shelves on these shores come the autumn.

 The game is designed to be traditional RPG fare, with a tale of four young heroes embarking on an adventure involving kings, princesses, witches and dragons. And probably a small cute furry rodent at some point.

 The 4 Heroes of Light will make use of what publisher Square Enix calls gorgeous picture book visuals, which hopefully won’t mean the graphics look like child’s crayon drawings.

 A turn-based battle system is going to be employed for the inevitable encounters with the bad guys, and characters will be able to change classes at the drop of a hat.

 Or the switch of a hat anyway – whichever hat a character wears denotes his class and skills, from black mage to ranger.

 A bit like a Final Fantasy version of Worzel Gummidge, really, but with hats instead of heads. And hopefully no Aunt Sally in sight.

 Multiplayer will also be available, with up to four players being able to band together and delve into dungeons to become rich beyond their wildest dreams. Or dead beyond their wildest dreams. One of the two.

 Larry Sparks, Vice President Brands PAL Region of Square Enix, commented: “The Final Fantasy series has a rich history of offering unforgettable adventures and exciting new experiences.”

 “Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light continues this famous tradition, with an adventure that boasts incredible ease of play and a gorgeous art style that should prove to be extremely popular with fans.”


----------

